# Ho! Ho! Ho!



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Santa was good to me this year! 
Still have to pinch myself to believe it. 
Sweet shooting bow for sure ..... especially compared to my 1997 Darton! 
*
Anyone else get new toys for Christmas?







*


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Welcome to the 21st century! You have to go carbon or the whole package will be tainted. Enjoy!


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Nice bow!


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

Joe Archer said:


> Santa was good to me this year!
> Still have to pinch myself to believe it.
> Sweet shooting bow for sure ..... especially compared to my 1997 Darton!
> *
> ...


Glad to see the forums mod profit [email protected] M-S.com is paying off for you mods, JA.
Nice looking bow and congrats.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

Nice looking rig! Is that a silent solution rest?


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Pier Pressure said:


> Nice looking rig! Is that a silent solution rest?


Man! Good eye! Not sure it is a good match with carbon extremes though. It took a bit of work to get a near perfect paper punch, but my arrow appears to be on a slight downward angle? If my broadheads fly with my field tips, I'll probably go that way. If not I may go back to 2215's pr 2213's with 100 grain tips. My main priority is to maintain the ability to blow through deer like I did with the old Darton. Might go to a QAD too... still on the fence.
<----<<<


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

Joe Archer said:


> Might go to a QAD too... still on the fence.
> <----<<<


I'm a Limb driver guy myself, but QAD is coming out with (if not out already) a fully micro adjustable Ultra rest. I got to play with one and it was very nice to say the least. When turning the adjustment knob you could barely tell it was moving. The guy at their booth told me each full rotation moved the rest 1/32". I think that's a stretch, but it definitely is a true "micro" adjust. 
More impressive yet is when you loosen the set screws to make an adjustment there is zero slop. Trust me, it doesn't move. Very impressive rest.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

My major concern is lack of silence with carbons sliding across a drop-away. I hate any sound!
<----<<<


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

I am a limbdriver fan as well. Micro adjust adds way too much cost/benefit in my eyes. At $240 that QAD cost almost as much as your old Darton! Draw can be silenced by a number of methods. I would put about 400 arrows through that bad boy before I made any more changes. Huge difference in feel between 1997 and 2015 technology.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

454casull said:


> I am a limbdriver fan as well. Micro adjust adds way too much cost/benefit in my eyes. At $240 that QAD cost almost as much as your old Darton! Draw can be silenced by a number of methods. I* would put about 400 arrows through that bad boy before I made any more changes. *Huge difference in feel between 1997 and 2015 technology.


Yep! That is the plan.
*Everything else being equal*, what is your opinion on *KE comparison* with my new bow at 58 pounds, versus my 1997 Darton CPS bow at 68 pounds?
When I do an AMO to IBO conversion, I end up with about dead nuts even on KE with both bows, assuming the 10 pound draw weight reduction.  I was expecting more out of my new bow. (Cyclone - 236 AMO , Mathews 326 IBO)
Any chance Cyclone was 236 IBO??
<----<<<


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

AMO back in the day was 6 grains per pound of DW, not sure if they used 30" as the standard then. IBO is 5 grains at 30" draw nothing on the string. All mfgs play games and trying to figure things without a speedometer (chrono) is just a guess. My bow IBOs at 332 but my draw is 29.25" so right off I lose 10 fps. my arrows are 372 gr so another couple of fps gone. Add stuff to the center of the string kisser nock point etc lose a few more fps. Bottom line Joe is that you will so enjoy the draw cycle of the new bow nothing else will matter. If your arrows fly true and you use fixed heads you should not see any reduction in performance on game. Your accuracy will improve once you get used to the bow, took awhile for me as I shot my Hoyt S Slam from 1992 until 2010. The "no cam" is not a speed burner but should be very pleasant to shoot and was designed for accuracy. Careful of your spine, 58# with those 125s may be tempermental. A 100 gr version may suit your better in the long run. For those who may question, my fps is through a chrono graph and my arrows were weighed, just under 80# ke. Needed? nope but nice to have.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

Joe Archer said:


> My major concern is lack of silence with carbons sliding across a drop-away. I hate any sound!
> <----<<<


I gotta believe you shoot with guys using drop away rests. Their's make noise? I use a tiny piece of felt where the arrow contacts the rest. No noise. Wish you could shoot mine once. You seem like you put a lot of time in with your equipment. I think the drop away rest helps with broadhead tuning a lot. 
Not that other rests aren't capable, Just more difficult imo. 
Back before drop aways took over I remember the biggest thing was setting the spring tension. Rarely did I see a bow that didn't have the tension set way too tight.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

454casull said:


> For those who may question, my fps is through a chrono graph and my arrows were weighed, just under 80# ke. Needed? nope but nice to have.


You didn't mention what your arrows chronoed at, but I'd bet you're right at 311fps


----------



## otcarcher (Dec 11, 2015)

Joe Archer said:


> My major concern is lack of silence with carbons sliding across a drop-away. I hate any sound!
> <----<<<


Most have felt/moleskin on them Joe. Dead silent on the draw. I've owned a bunch of them. It's hard to beat a QAD HDX. Lockable in the up position, and will only drop if you release the arrow.

Congrats on the bow. Smooth shooter for sure.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

otcarcher said:


> Most have felt/moleskin on them Joe. Dead silent on the draw. I've owned a bunch of them. It's hard to beat a QAD HDX. Lockable in the up position, and will only drop if you release the arrow.
> 
> Congrats on the bow. Smooth shooter for sure.


I agree about the HDX. My wife bought me one for Christmas to put on my soon to be new Xpedition.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

In my sig...309 so good call.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

454casull said:


> In my sig...309 so good call.


No signatures on my phone, and thanks! Lol


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Joe Archer said:


> Santa was good to me this year!
> Still have to pinch myself to believe it.
> Sweet shooting bow for sure ..... especially compared to my 1997 Darton!
> *
> ...


That s quite a step up from the old Darton. Enjoy!


----------



## ScrubBuck (Feb 1, 2010)

My gift is hard on arrow fletching! !


----------



## ScrubBuck (Feb 1, 2010)

The Halon 6 is shooting very well!! Busting nocks on axis arrows today! These are 25yrd group today and my previous post!!









This was first 3 shot group today


----------

